# Hi im new ....



## M4RIE (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi im new to this site, im 24yrs old and me and my partner had been trying to for a baby for a few months and when my periods went haywire ( i have been bleeding nearly everyday for a year now  but doctors think its just down to my weight) I went for a scan last august and was told i had a cyst on my ovary and i also had pcos, It scared the life out of me as i didnt know alot about it only that it affected your fertilty and needless to say i was gutted although now i have read up a bit more about it. I have had my cyst drained and was told that i need to lose alot of weight before i would even be conciderd help for my pcos ( i am a big girl i used to weigh almost 21st but i have now lost 2 and a half stone in 2 months) I would just like to say that ive read a few posts on here and im amazed by wot some of you have been through. Im just hoping and praying my time to be a mum will soon be here


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi there
Welcome to fertility friends and to the pcos area of the board.
I have to admire your determination and courage so far & congratulate you on your weight loss.
There is quite a bit of useful info dotted around FF about pcos so you've won't be short of information & you will never be short of friendship either.
Look forward to getting to know you better.
Chick


----------



## M4RIE (Aug 8, 2004)

i was just wondering if there is anything i should be taking for pcos now even tho im overweight as my doc didnt seem to be that interested when i spoke to him. I have alot of excess hair mainly under my chin although it isnt very dark i still feel self conscious about it and also my hair seems to fall out in handfulls when i wash or brush it


----------



## Clairey_Fairy (Aug 13, 2004)

Hiya.
I'm also new to the site. I'm 22 and I got diagnosed with PCOS a few months ago and was at a loss to start with. i found out i had it because i had absent periods for a year. i have been prescribed Dianette for this and tried losing weight nothing worked.. every diet possible!...from Kellogs to cabbage soup diet! i have been prescribed Metformin 2 x 500, started taking them yesterday so here's hoping! my Docs have been great though!  Claire xx


----------



## eddie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was diagnosed with PCOS 9 years ago I had never had normal periods. diagnosis came after a 8 week bleed which left me drained. 3 years ago I began to lose weight a little while later my endocrineologist put me on meformin. My periods became normal within a few months of losing the weight and have remained normal ever since. Ultra sound shows no evidence of PCOS and hormone levels are now normal hoping to try for a baby very soon fingers crossed. I havnt taken the metformin for 18 months. There is always light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi!

Same story with me although I am older!  What I recommend is a low carb diet - it seems to be the only thing that works with PCOS sufferers - that and increased exercise.  I tried every diet from Rosemary Conley through to Weight Watchers.  South Beach or Atkins are the only two which suit
the problems we have with insulin resitance and processing sugars.

I have lost 3.5 stones and am hoping to lose the last 11 pounds to try to bump-start natural ovulation again!  Meanwhile am doing IVF again for a 2nd time in October/November at age 36.

It is hard to control cravings for carbs with PCOS but if you follow South Beach or Atkins, these do fade.

Good luck!

Elaine R


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

Well done on losing weight already, but just to add, I'm with Elaine R - definately a low-carb diet is recommended for PCOS sufferers. I have always struggled with my weight and been on countless diets only to give up disheartened. When I was diagnosed with PCOS my doc put me on Metformin (eventually I was taking 4 x 500mg per day) and I cut out bread, pasta, potatoes, crisps etc. I was amazed at how much easier it made dieting so I'd definately ask if your doc will prescribe them. The only thing is they can cause side effects but these do pass after a week or so, so it is best to build the dose up gradually and always take them with a meal.

Really it's a vicious circle as PCOS is made worse through being overweight, yet excess weight and it being hard to lose it is a common symptom.

Best of luck,

Chux x


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi

Well done on your weight loss.  It is so hard with PCOS.  I have it but am lucky in that I am only a little overweight.  I just wanted to agree with the reocommendation about cutting out carbs and also to add that I found the PCOS diet book by Collette Harris very helpful. (you can get it from Amazon).  At the end of the day, I find that, because PCOS makes it harder to shift weight, the only way I start to see any results is by exercising.  Maybe start building some walking into your routine to start off with, and then swimming / aquaarobics which are all good if you are new to regular exercise.  Apparently, even modest weight loss can make all the difference so stick with it!

Best wishes,

R


----------



## Arabella (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi M4RIE

Congratulations on the weight loss, it is a real acheivement!  A couple of posters have mentioned the low-carb diet.  My consultant has recommended a low-carb diet, combined with exercise and metformin.  You don't have to do the Atkins diet, as one of the other posters mentioned, there is a book by Colette Harris which will tell you exactly what to eat.  I've basically cut out white pasta, white bread, white rice, potatoes and crisps.  Instead, I eat whole-grain pasta, rice and bread, and really watch the portion sizes.  

My consultant also told me about low gi foods.  From what I understand these release sugars slowly into your body.  These are better than ones that are high gi, which release sugar really quickly.  She told me that if I ate low gi foods, and had 6 meals a day instead of 3, then my energy levels would remain constant.  I've found that if I miss meals or eat sugary foods then I am more likely to eat badly.  I'm sure the book will make more sense than me!

I have to admit that I preach more than I practice, so if you wanted to motivate each other then maybe we could arrange to post here at the same time each week with weight loss news!  I promise myself each day that tomorrow I'll start on the exercise plan.


----------



## spmccormack (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello everyone

I joined the other day, glad to of found this about PCOS.  I had symptoms of PCOS 9 years ago, although I know that now I didn't at the time.  I have always been on the pill so my periods were regular.  I'd always been really slim, but suddenly put loads of weight on when I hit 20.  I put it down to being on the pill and joined slimming world where I lost 1.5st.  I also came off the pill and it was 9mths before I had a period.  

To cut a long story short, instead of going for blood tests, I went back on the pill and was on it until last August.  I began to get facial hair and my moods were terrible.  I was too embarrased about the facial hair I told no-one, just spent hours in the morning trying to get rid of it.  I met my husband 3 years ago and got married in May this year.  Last August, I messed up my pills, and when I didn't come on, thought I was pregnant, of course I was pleased.  After 4 home tests and each one being negative, went for blood tests and found out I had PCOS.  If only my doctor had explained 9 years ago to me what they thought was causing absent periods I'd of found out then what I had - I am so angry and blame myself.  I'm 29 now and my parter 32, we got married 3 mths ago.  After seeing a consultant last month I am due to have a Laparascopy which i'm told is the most effective.  The consultant made it sound so easy, after reading alot of the posts on this site I realise it's gonna be tough for me and I don't think I'm strong enough to cope with this.  I moved to London 2 years ago, I have no friends or family here to talk to.

Sorry that turned into a bit of a story.  But it's good talk about things.

Sarah xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Sarah,

Unfortunately there's a lot of 'if onlys' but at least you know now and can move on. I had a lap last year and, being a wuss, I was dreading it but it was ok. Basically they put a camera in and some dye to check your tubes aren't blocked and there are no other problems. I think you'll surprise yourself at how strong you are and yes, there are a lot of up's and down's and waiting, but we've all bounced back to fight another day. This site is brilliant as there's always someone who will the answer to a question, and all the girls understand exactly how you're feeling.

Has the doctor given you any idea of what course of treatment you'll start on? Has he given you metformin or clomid, or do you have to have the lap first to see what's what?

Best of luck,
Chux x


----------



## spmccormack (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi Chux

The consultant offered me a laparascopy to do 'overian drilling' - sorry can't remember proper name for it!  He said it is more effective and lasts for three years.  And whilst they are there they will check for blocked tubes etc.  He said I could try Clomid in the meantime, but I haven't.  I am a real whimp and scared of the side effects - I know they could only be mild.  I also suffer from General Anxiety Disorder, I constantly worry over everything which results in panic attacks - I don't want to feel any more ill that I do now.

I try and stay positive, but sometimes it's hard  .

Thanks for the support
Sarah


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Sarah,

I've not had ovarian drilling and to be honest, had never heard of it before finding this site. I didn't do Clomid either as we moved straight on to ovulation induction, but I have heard there can be side effects but this is the case for any drugs. Having said that (and I am the world's biggest wuss) Sometimes you just gotta focus on the end result and keep it in mind.

Has the consultant not referred you to a counsellor? Every clinic should have one attached to them and it would be well worth making an appointment. The treatment cycle can be such a rollercoaster of emotions, and it's just good to have someone to voice your worst fears to without having to worrry how they are feeling like you would with your dh/dp.

Best of luck,
Chux xx


----------



## saz (Sep 3, 2004)

hi my name is Sara and i have just found out i have PCOS and it scared me to think i can't have kids. my consultant said i could miscarrage when i do get pregnant and that scared me. 
i have got the hair on the chin and i am overweight but i am doing something about that. i have started calling myself a freak because of it and my friends and family tell me off for it. 
i need to find a support group in north lincolnshire a small town called Brigg, but i can't find one. can someone please help me. 
i need help on understand what PCOS is and what can be done has the consultant said it can not be cured which upset me more. 
look forward to hearing from people with the same has me.
love from sara


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Sara,

Firstly you CAN have kids with PCOS, just it can make it a little bit harder. Although PCOS cannot be cured, losing weight certainly helps the condition. Unfortunately it's a vicious circle as weight gain is one of the symptoms.

A lot of the girls here have been given Metformin tablets which are given to diabetics as PCOS sufferers seem to have an intolerance to insulin and cannot digest carbohydrates well. I was taking them for 4/5 years and, combined with a low carb diet, I manage to lose weight relatively easily (well easily compared to how many times I've tried and failed in the past!!).

Don't panic, have a look round this section in particular and you'll be amazed how much information there is here. Certainly don't go calling yourself a freak!

Best of luck,

Chux


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi saz

i too have pcos and i know how you feel as when i was first diagnosed i didnt have a very sympathetic gp who literally said you have pcos and goodbye!
Thankfully i now have a good gp and consultant as well as these guys of ff.
I have been on metformin for a while and also find with a low carb diet it helps me to stabilise my weight.
Please dont call yourself a freak, i know how you are feeling as i have been there and have come out the other side. Sometimes local support groups are advertised in gp surgeries or local press , i really hope you find one to go to.
please feel free to email me if you want any advice

take care
suzie aka olive


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Sara

I have been diagnosed with severe PCOS.I also have been prescribed Metformin. I had my little boy from my 2nd cycle of IVF. There are lots of people with PCOS who have had children. Sadly i did miscarry with my 3rd cycle. But am now just going for a frozen embryo transfer and the doc has said to take the metformin all the way through. I previously stopped taking them at EC. I wish you luck and hope you get your dream.

love Kim x x


----------



## saz (Sep 3, 2004)

thank you chux, olive, and kim  
the advice was just right for me at this time thank you, i on a pill called dianette and that helps my periods come regular. 
what does this metformin do to help the pcos? my GP has signed me on the sick coz i got depressed with thinking about it, and also sending me to a dietitian to see if i can lose weight that way does the metformin help lose weight or just help with it. you can e mail me at [email protected] ok. look forward to hearing from you all soon and thank you for your advice and help through it. 
love saz


----------

